# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Ciągłe burczenie w brzuchu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

od około 3 miesięcy zauważyłem u siebie dziwne dolegliwości, ciagle mi burczy w brzuchu. Należe do osób raczej przy kości, apetytu mi nigdy nie brakowało. Mam 26 lat i żadnych problemów żołądkowych za sobą. 
Staram sie dobrze odzywiać i w jeść w miarę regularnie, ale przykładowo, zjem śniadanie w pracy kolo 8 to za dwie godziny czuje już  burczenie w brzuchu . Jest to dla mnie krępujące, bo słychać a nie czuję uczucia głodu więc nie bede tyle jeśc zeby tylko mi nie burczało. Przecież na pewno są jakieś sposoby na tego typy dolegliwości. Dlatego piszę tutaj bo mam nadzieje ze ktoś z Was miał podobne problemy. Jaka jest tego przyczyna? Poradzcie cos.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 16 lat i ten sam problem.Długo z tym zwlekałam i przerodziło się to w nadwrażliwość jelita grubego. Warto iść z tym do lekarza. Ciągle muszę się krępować bo bardzo głośno mi burczy i bulgocze w brzuchu. Przez jakiś czas nie jedz słodyczy, fast food, nie pij kawy i staraj się zdrowo odżywiać. Jeśli to po 2 tygodniach nie pomoże wybierz się do lekarza rodzinnego .

----------


## TomaszK

myślę że 2 tygodnie to za dużo czasu. proponuje, ze jak nie przejdzie po tygodniu zgłoś się do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polskie portale medyczne mnie rozbrajają, jedyna porada to zgłoś się do lekarza. Zdarłam skórkę na paluszku, co mam robić?

----------


## Kuba007

Witam,
Tego typu objawy mogą być spowodowane np. nieprawidłową florą jelitową. Spróbuj zażywać probiotyk przez dwa tygodnie (np. Lakcid, Linex Forte), praca jelit powinna się ustabilizować.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Flora jelitowa ot może być bardzo dobry trop! Oby nic poważniejszego i by nie trzeba było myślec o chemoprewencyjnych działaniu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja naprzykład myśle że mi się pojebało w dupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten problem od ponad roku... w tej chwili mam 17 lat , problem zaczął sie w 3 klasie gimnazjum. na początku niewinne burczenie gdy szłam spać, potem przerodziło się to w ciągłą udrękę. Nie mogę znajdować się w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest cicho bo non stop mi burczy, muszę siedzieć w podkulonymi nogami ściskając sie za brzuch by to coś dało. najgorzej jest jak leżę na wznak albo jestem w pozycji pół leżącej, wtedy zaczyna sie koncert. byłam u gastrologa i szczerze to chyba nie wziął mojego problemu na serio, kazał brać probiotyki ale to nic nie dało. zrobiłam wiele badań, morfologię, usg, badanie kału. nic. zdrowa jak ryba. a problem wciąż narasta. gdy jestem głodna to przechodzi wszystko tak głośno i nieprzyjemnie burczy :c przez to straciłam pewność siebie , nie chodzę do znajomych, boję się z kimkolwiek spotkać bo wiem , że zauważy mój problem, a mnie samej on przeszkadza. otarłam się przez to o depresję. niby taka błachostka a co może zrobić... nic mi nie pomaga a jest coraz gorzej... niech ktoś znajdzie na to radę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polskie portale medyczne mnie rozbrajają, jedyna porada to zgłoś się do lekarza. Zdarłam skórkę na paluszku, co mam robić?


Dobrze jest iść do lekarza ale niestety oni często nie wiedzą co trzeba robić, albo przepisują leki które tylko łagodzą objawy a nie leczą.
Warto się samemu interesować swoim zdrowiem. Mój lekarz przepisał mi leki obniżające wydzielanie kwasów w żołądku, zamiast od razu wysłać mnie na gastroskopie, na której wykryto mi przepuklinę rozworu przełykowego przepony oraz bakterie HP. Polecam czytać fora(z rozwagą), wikipedię itd bo lekarz nie zawsze ma racje. Oczywiście nie namawiam do omijania lekarzy!!! Najlepiej wybierać tych najporządniejszych, nie bać się niektórych badań i samemu zdobywać jak najwięcej informacji, bo wiadomo lekarz też czasem się myli.

----------

